# 2 cent aeroponic



## papabeach1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I decide to grab one of my brother s rubbermaid  2 ft deep, 4ft x2ft wide
and thinkin about net pots,  alright I got 6 regular black little 3''x3'' and 4'' deep, and start cuttin it in stripes where there roots can expand out... and cut like 6 big holes on bottom barely !!.. then checked on the lid to see the spacious I get,  and it is 6 total for net pots,  nice not bad start!, and did started cut the holes on lid for the net pot...  I got 50 cc water pump, which is really slow like urine pee..  its not bad start... all I know I need 1/2 inch pvc, caps, and T way, plus flex hose..  which water pump can be powerful to make water spray around inside the rubbermaid? anyone know any good name or type of waterpump I should use?


----------



## tankdogster (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Papa, sounds like a great design. Aquarium shops have power head pumps that you can connect a 3/8" hose to. I found a 12/8 way selectable drip system @ Dixiline Lumber that has everything you need in one kit. Drip heads, hose, connectors and main manifold for $11.99 Check out the sprinkler section of your local DYI place to find what you need.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 1, 2008)

will I find spinkles from lowes or depot?


----------



## tankdogster (Sep 1, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> will I find spinkles from lowes or depot?



Yes and I bet cheaper.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 12, 2008)

finally  here a picture of my aeroponic with drip system!! all that can not be done without yall guys... thank you, and I plan keep up posts with these works.. im so happy!! plus  they are safe, we aint at home lmao... nope  but safe its safe...    yea,  along with those plants   I plan get t8 flo lights tubes soon for these..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sure yall wonder what theheck I am using,  these is what I'm using, since I see no LECCA clay pellects, in my town, sad huh... anyway, heres the luck start I can try off with.. glass gems, jiffy 7 disc pellets (as starter plug) and its pellet itself, but lot softer than clay pellets itself is...  also we have no net pot in our town too.. so I cutted the reg. pot and, I use these nets from glass gem package,  it work.. hopefully its gonna be success   any comments? thoughts?   let me know,    and  the water is straight water I left it sitting for while like a week.. ph is 6.7 so I thought   look good  what yall think of this?   its perfect 2 cent system expect for water pump and air pump unless yall have one,  then use it!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I also do have other plants on soils.... after whatever happen  I had to put all every plants I got in one place somewhere else for safety reason...  kids  jeezz anyway.. all of them is in one place,   the problem is   I do have timer for these soils that is 18/6 6 hours off,  and the aeroponioc I have  I set it as 24/24 I wanna see the results of aeroponic I have...bubblers is on!!!... air tight too.. deep water culture though will drip when they needs..  should I divide these to 2 rooms? like one sheet to block the soil plants s view of other lights?   I can't do contsruction works, only simple tackle works.. so should I do that?  btw, these roof they are under is not my roof  so IM takin it easy...


----------



## Growdude (Sep 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I also do have other plants on soils.... after whatever happen I had to put all every plants I got in one place somewhere else for safety reason... kids jeezz anyway.. all of them is in one place, the problem is I do have timer for these soils that is 18/6 6 hours off, and the aeroponioc I have I set it as 24/24 I wanna see the results of aeroponic I have...bubblers is on!!!... air tight too.. deep water culture though will drip when they needs.. should I divide these to 2 rooms? like one sheet to block the soil plants s view of other lights? I can't do contsruction works, only simple tackle works.. so should I do that? btw, these roof they are under is not my roof so IM takin it easy...


 
Why not just leave them all on 24 or 18 hour lighting? there really is no reason to use both.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 12, 2008)

is it okay to leave 24 hr on soils?, they are gonna sex... so I can find males and get em out then make some more rooms....  since they are on veg... turn on 24 all the way for 2 weeks more, then put up to hps 12/12 ?  would that be ok?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah that should be fine.... NICE SET UP BY THE WAY!!!!!! i just did my own on a drip system! Yours looks WAY NICER!


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey papa sucks you don't have a hydro store in town.  The medium you are using won't do much for you plants because of how smooth they are, they won't hold water or air.  I bet if you poked around your local hardware store/ garden section you could find some coco coir or something that would work a little better for you.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 12, 2008)

aren't water pumps rated as in liters or gallons per hour, I thought that air pumps were rated based on cc's?

You are going to need a lot stronger pump then that.  IT has to have enough head power to push the water at around 50 psi, and then must put out enough gallons per hour to accomadate your sprayers.

I have done more then a few aero runs and one bit of advice is... Have a back up plan; Misters clog very easy because of nute salts, ph swings are to be expected in the first couple of weaks, and problems are magnified exponentually.  I have no idea of your level of growing expertise but if you do not feel totally comfortable with your craft, set up and strains then you are setting yourself up for failure.  Growing aeroponically is very expensive and honestly to do it efficiently there is really no cheap way.  You need a good inline jet or sump pump, you need good misters and you have to have a lot of time to make sure everything is running smoothly.  You also need a good ph/tds meter, it is essential growing aeroponically.

Either way good luck


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Hey papa sucks you don't have a hydro store in town. The medium you are using won't do much for you plants because of how smooth they are, they won't hold water or air. I bet if you poked around your local hardware store/ garden section you could find some coco coir or something that would work a little better for you.


 
I was thinking of that coco coir.... but these one I saw in home dept is "starter trays"  do you think I can chop it all and mess with it and make a nice coco forms?   or I can get more of these jiffy 7 and mess with it and stuff in the lady hose and make it pretty size to fit in the net pots and replace the glass gems out? and put plants back in along with their reg jiffy 7 in it?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> aren't water pumps rated as in liters or gallons per hour, I thought that air pumps were rated based on cc's?
> 
> You are going to need a lot stronger pump then that. IT has to have enough head power to push the water at around 50 psi, and then must put out enough gallons per hour to accomadate your sprayers.
> 
> ...


 
yes the first water pump was 50 cc, which is lamest water pump i ever seen maybe it is for little china water fall thing..  so I got submarine water pump that runs 100 gph..  it works wonderful for the drip system i made..

for the sprayers I will need 350 gph water pump.. it cost around 70 in local stores... but cheaper in catalogs to order which is 35$  I know I am slow I am takin my time.  but amazed plants vibirate their lives out of that system I have, it will be around 2 weeks before I can get 350 gph water pump,  thank for the luck I do need it..  if I do not know what to do I will stop and ask, that way I can learn better, I try to understand before I try it then I understood after I try it.. it work..

btw few people advise me to not use the sprayers cuz it will clog the roots.. and air pump does work the wonder itself alone in deep water culture, which I am  doing it right now, I has air pump on and runnin 24 hours...  am I doin the right thing?   im kinda newbie on aero and has gone aero!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was thinkin about taking gems out, but should I wait..until roots comes out and see how it goes with it, also I will cover the glass gems, from the lights to come thoough to roots..   
or should I do this,  get more of jiffy 7 peat pellets, and soak it all the way, and make a clay of it, (wet clay), and stuff it to the lady hose that has nets to hold it,  it will look like similar to rockwool? hmm?  should I try that? and replace it


----------



## massproducer (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the sprayers don't clog the roots from my experience, they clog themselves, especially if they are not getting enough ppm, and you are not properly flushing regularly.

Yup i always run my pumps 24/0 for DWC, I find they like it better that way


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

oh also I was thinking,   that is high possible that sprayer can run down the nutes from the roots, its like hard pressure to the roots and cleanse the roots
it really can rots the roots like that,    

I should change it to mist nozzle?   like misty spray light big misty 360 degree
maybe?  I did tried lazy water pump, it squirt lazy  its not good,  maybe that drip system I have is just perfect for everything?


----------



## compqt (Sep 14, 2008)

papabeach1,

I am running the same setup now only in a 36 gallon. I am using a Via Aqua 480 pump. I got it on Ebay for $10 new plus shipping. It works fine. I belive its 150 gallons an hour.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

compqt said:
			
		

> papabeach1,
> 
> I am running the same setup now only in a 36 gallon. I am using a Via Aqua 480 pump. I got it on Ebay for $10 new plus shipping. It works fine. I belive its 150 gallons an hour.


 
word.  I have sub pump that is suppose to use with marine boats its 100 gph cost 30 hurtful bucks!... lol  but it dont work well with sprayers, so its hooked with drip system and it work perfect,  I'm still look for 350 gph to run with my pcv/sprayers

I have sprayers, airstones, along with that air pump...
so its tottally DWC, can switch to aero later.. even with drip system, that is my first nice setup I ever had, and my first time too...


----------



## compqt (Sep 14, 2008)

Get a filter bag for the pump. You won't have any problem with clogging. I am also using 1/2 inch PVC with 6 misting heads and that pump works great


----------



## Tater (Sep 15, 2008)

Or you can use pantyhose if you can't find a filter bag.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 15, 2008)

compqt said:
			
		

> Get a filter bag for the pump. You won't have any problem with clogging. I am also using 1/2 inch PVC with 6 misting heads and that pump works great


 
6 mists? I have 5 sprayers 360 deg, I'm also usin 1/2 inch pvc for that too.. I dun't know why u want 6? the package comes in with 5  the "T" pcv is on middle so one sprayer is on the top of the "T" pvc, both ends of 1/2inch pvc comes with 2 sprayers, when I use garden hose hook from the house, it work perfect strong pressure hit to the inside of walls in tank..

I'm curious, how many gph you use water pump with that mists? 

IMO (in my option) 350 should do, but whats gph yours has?


----------



## compqt (Sep 15, 2008)

My setup is for 8 3 inch net pots. The 1/2 inch PVC is shaped like the letter "H" .  I have 2 heads in the center pipe and one on each section. It's set up so one head does 2 plants. The Via Aqua pump I told you I got from Ebay is 200 gph and does the job fine. I also have an airstone in there for oxygen because eventually the roots will hang in the water 

I don't have a pic of the inside and I can't post pics of the outside because my pics exceed the file limit


----------



## compqt (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of the heads I use. It's more of a very light sprinkler than it is actual mist. It doesn't rotate though


----------



## massproducer (Sep 15, 2008)

That is not a mister, for aeroponics you need to get the water droplets down to the proper micron size, or you are not actually growing aeroponically, more like you are just spraying the roots.  Aeroponics is not really about just spraying the roots.  It is about the particle sizes and about when the water gets pumped with enough psi, through the correct MISTERS, the droplets are so small that you really do not see any water spraying, you see a very fine mist.  This is why the misters get clogged and a filter bag will not help because what will clog your misters is dissolved mineral salts, the main word here is *dissolved*.  You can get a filter, but it has to be an inline filter with a matching micron size to your misters.

My jet pump for aeroponics is 1260 gallons per hour and has 25 feet of head.  This was adaqute for my smaller set up.  Basically 2,  3 foot, 6" pvc drain pipes.


----------



## compqt (Sep 16, 2008)

Eventually the roots are sitting in the water which isn't really aeroponics is it?  Whatever method I am using is called it's working so far. I haven't had any clogging problems yet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2008)

compqt said:
			
		

> Eventually the roots are sitting in the water which isn't really aeroponics is it?  Whatever method I am using is called it's working so far. I haven't had any clogging problems yet



When the roots are partially submerged in aerated water it is generally considered a DWC--deep water culture.  I don't know how much good the sprinkler heads are actually doing.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 16, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> That is not a mister, for aeroponics you need to get the water droplets down to the proper micron size, or you are not actually growing aeroponically, more like you are just spraying the roots. Aeroponics is not really about just spraying the roots. It is about the particle sizes and about when the water gets pumped with enough psi, through the correct MISTERS, the droplets are so small that you really do not see any water spraying, you see a very fine mist. This is why the misters get clogged and a filter bag will not help because what will clog your misters is dissolved mineral salts, the main word here is *dissolved*. You can get a filter, but it has to be an inline filter with a matching micron size to your misters.
> 
> My jet pump for aeroponics is 1260 gallons per hour and has 25 feet of head. This was adaqute for my smaller set up. Basically 2, 3 foot, 6" pvc drain pipes.


 
wow.. you got really nice setup than I has, mine and yours look so pretty I didnt think of clone bubblers, ulimate thanks to you, I can do that soon or later..  anyway,  can you post a picture of correct misters, the way you explain, it is more like oxgen and little water deliver though the air to roots which is cocerns as aeroponic,   I feel like I need to replace these sprayers, cuz I already have a drip system..  so I really want to deliver powerful oxgens under the lid...so I need the correct misters..  you r right aero aint cheap.. cuz of water jet pump is expensive... I ll have to get that too...


----------



## compqt (Sep 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> When the roots are partially submerged in aerated water it is generally considered a DWC--deep water culture. I don't know how much good the sprinkler heads are actually doing.


 


It does take a while for the roots to reach the water. My heads are about 3 inches from the bottom of the pots. SO you need about a 1 1/2 feet of root to reach the water.

I would say its a combo of both


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 16, 2008)

this is Mister® Landscaper
Full Circle Mister/Spinner
I have now....is that right one? or no?

hey massprod.  please show me yours so I can get the right one?

or is that other pic down here will do ?  any suggestion?


----------



## Tater (Sep 16, 2008)

Also just a heads up when buying pumps make sure you match the pump to the situation.  A magdrive pump is no good for aero or even a small sprinkler system because with even a little back pressure they loose a lot of their volume.  Go with a tried and true diaphragm pump.  A diaphragm pump will most likely burn out quicker than a magdrive pump but they are also cheaper when you factor in the GPH/$ ratio.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Also just a heads up when buying pumps make sure you match the pump to the situation. A magdrive pump is no good for aero or even a small sprinkler system because with even a little back pressure they loose a lot of their volume. Go with a tried and true diaphragm pump. A diaphragm pump will most likely burn out quicker than a magdrive pump but they are also cheaper when you factor in the GPH/$ ratio.


 
I feel you man, yea water pumps aint that cheap,  anything that i can spend like 70 bucks or something for a good aero water pump or any good suggestions?     Look like a "close forum" coming to this forum cuz it aint gonna be  "2 cent aeroponic" anymore..... any way to save it??

:watchplant:


----------



## Tater (Sep 17, 2008)

Quit feeling me I'm married.  And no if you want to run true aero I don't think their is really a cheap alternative when it comes to the pump.  Not one that I've found anyways but if anyone knows of one I'm all ears errrrr eyes.  lol.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

this moring.. had to check the grow room.. see that DWC still going.. but 2 days ago, I did remove one baby plant out of jiffy 7, cuz I notice they grow so dammm slow!! 3 weeks, still a cloves baby  leaves???  jeez  I can grow better than that with organic soils...anyway.. just to test.. so I did remove one jiffy7 of the baby/root and put it back along with glass gems.. just straight glass gems/baby plant,  other 3 is still with jiffy 7,   next day, I did notice that baby did grew better than 3,  so I knew the answer is  "NO more of JIFFY 7"   do not use it to germ with seeds,  NO>....  then next day.. today I notice the one I removed the jiffy 7,    the baby plant s leaves went down like dying head bow down, I scream :hairpull:   and has to watch and see why?? :watchplant: :doh:  and I knew  glass gems was to keep it slow growing, and these gems is too heavy for the roots..  dawG!!!  so I was thinking   shi tt   man...  and I looked at the clone bubbler i built,   many thanks to MassProd.... many respect to him!!   so I has to wash the roots, and place them to the bubbler cloner..  now it came back alive,   (whew):watchplant:   I was thinking about put it in the soil,  or  leave it on the cloner, and see how it goes?    yall's call  Im thinkin to start over with germing and use the orgaic once again.... but that 4 plants still alive,   leave it alone in bubbler  or what?   I use straight water for now until they reach to be juneville weeds then I ll start with nutes...(sniff)  im dispointment with this aerospring system!!  I guess I have to get lecca and auto pots to replace it also need better water pump..  it ain't gonna be aero until I get right kind of mist nozzle to give off co2 and water instead just soft water.. so... oh well....   glad it didnt die on me..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2008)

> Quit feeling me I'm married


:rofl:


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2008)

heh


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

:watchplant:  those 4 babies look alot better today in the bubbler..

I feel alot better about saving these babies


they look lot vibrate better than these 3 weeks that has been sittin with glass gems,  I will never do these again!!

its like freezin their growth!! 

I plan to clone those plants in the bubblier soon after confirm their sexes..
they suspect to be females.. but not ready to cuttin for clones yet..  If I got more room to clone more, I can cut the tops off and all that...  see what happen hmm...since those plants is kinda strench out on every necks.. gotta give them time they stun the growth maybe once or twice  jeez.. they are in 12/12 to develop their sexes.  have to see what happens..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

I did cloned the tops 2 days ago, 3 of them started to wrinkle, I wonder what wrong? I took them out and let it dies,  but other tops seem doing alright, 

did I cut 45 degree wrong way or something I did wrong?  had to cut the top off to stop the stunt growth and let stem grow bigger and more shoot outs for extra cloning..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

hxxp://tinyurl.com/3r6lc4
change xx to tt 

the fogger!!... that will do!!  along with aerospring, and the fogger, would that
would be concerns as AEROPONIC

dont yall agree???

as long the fogger brings thick oxgens toward to the roots... so its defines a AERO!!

of course roots still gets water from water micro jets..also foggers gives off oxgens for roots to breath..:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I found a fogger at wal mart..hxxp://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8591391

not bad price, but I can get 3 for ten each from good friend of mine.. 
this can work great with DWC with air stones/ air pump


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

yea, I think aerobubbleponic is done.... best of all all that came from wal mart 
cost nearly 60.00 for a set of DWC/aeroponic   

but I need yall help to name this.. aero DWC or  something better than aerobubbleponic..  it only has 4 large airstones, 2 air pumps, nutes/water and I just added foam for floater  and the fogger came with led lights too. I installed the fogger in the floater.. and let it float around the chamber.. the plants seem to love it.. has to add the plug to the timer for the fogger to be on 18 hrs and off 6 hours along with the lights. but airstones stay running 24/7  any comments would be appericate thanks..


----------

